# Gearbox Shift Lever Replacement 9a



## jhmiii (Jun 3, 2016)

I recently purchased a used Southbend 9A lathe (1954) and am in the process of restoring it. The *right* tumbler lever on the gearbox is broken. I am guessing that something heavy was dropped on it. The casting just in front of the retractable knob is cracked through and the pin is bent. I found a *left *hand lever for sale. I would like to purchase it, but it is very specifically marked as a *left*-hand tumbler lever. Aren't the right- and left-hand levers interchangeable? My left and right levers look identical except, of course, for the damage. I appreciate any input.

Thanks,

John


----------



## LucknowKen (Jun 3, 2016)

This may help. Judging by the parts list the bores for the shaft differ.


----------



## jhmiii (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks LucknowKen. If anyone sees a right-hand tumbler lever for sale somewhere please drop me a line.


----------



## coffmajt (Jun 4, 2016)

LucknowKen said:


> This may help. Judging by the parts list the bores for the shaft differ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One option would be to bore the hole out if too small or install a bushing if too large. Once you have the broken lever out you can measure   Good luck. Jack


----------



## jhmiii (Jun 5, 2016)

I considered boring or bushing (sic) the hole and finally made it out to the shop to measure the bores on the left and right levers. Both are 0.770"!! After I clean them up a little better I will take a few other dimensions to see if there are any significant differences between the two. Thanks again for the suggestions and support.

John


----------



## LucknowKen (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi John: I have looked closely at the shifters on my '57 9A and i cannot readily see a difference.
I do not know enough to say for sure if they differ.
One of the gears in the parts list has a different number though.
If you cannot get a shifter using THM classifieds you could try Joe at Plaza Machinery.

LK
.


----------



## jhmiii (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks again, LK. I did not realize THM had classifieds and did not know of Plaza Machinery. I will check into both.


----------

